# **THREAD NOW CLOSED** i am making a memorial video for baby loss week...



## lynne192

every year on baby loss week i create a memorial video for angels lost to miscarriage, ectopic, stillbirth, SIDS and such 

if you would like your angel added please let me know before sat morning...

to have your angel added let me know your:
Angels name:
Angels DOD:
Angels DOB/EDD:
Cause of passing: 
Message to be added:
link to picture/graphic you want used:

if anyone has any suggestions on songs for the video these would also be great.

Thanks for reading and hope to get as good a turn out this year as last xxx

Lynne xx

_*ALL NAMES MUST BE IN BEFORE 12PM UK TIME TONIGHT TO BE ADDED AS CREATING THE VIDEO WHILE AWAY ON HOLIDAY AND LEAVE TOMORROW XXX

PLEASE ALSO CHECK ALL LINKS AND SUCH BEFORE SENDING THEM PLEASE EITHER LINK ME TO PICTURE OF YOUR ANGEL OR GRAPHIC YOU WOULD LIKE USED FOR YOUR ANGEL AS DON'T HAVE ENOUGH TIME THIS YEAR TO MAKE GRAPHICS FOR EVERYONE XX*_


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Max 
29/3/10 - dob
9/10/10 - EDD
2nd tri miscarriage
Love you always little man, will never forget you x

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/GetAttachment.jpg

Thank you :kiss: x

https://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af37/mummy2angel/GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## lynne192

Thread is now closed, i am away on holiday now and will post when i get back with information on video. 

Have a nice weekend and will be back about wednesday


----------



## lynne192

hey all sorry this is 3days late here is this years child loss memorial video 

hope everyone likes it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7kE8YTLgcI


----------

